# Conqueror inductor on new pcb



## Cvoxdog (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello, I bought a wah inductor for the conqueror fuzz but it’s not lining up with the holes on the new pcb which would a transformer looking thing. Is there any way to still use the wah inductor or what’s this new part on here? The documentation needs to be updated to reflect this change.


----------



## vizcities (Jan 6, 2021)

Same question! How should I orient the Fasel inductor? This is my second build, but the PCB has changed since the last one... my inclination is to solder one leg to the top of the txer space and one leg to the bottom, but the layout is fairly non-intuitive.


----------



## Cvoxdog (Jan 6, 2021)

The new pcb is set up to use a 42tm013 transformer. The fasal I had wouldn’t line up with any of the holes and I’m not sure if it would work or not if I extended the legs. If anyone used a fasal with the new pcb board successfully let us know!


----------



## vizcities (Jan 6, 2021)

An inductor is technically half a transformer, so I assume it fits in there some way. Will e-mail & see if I can get some answers!

*Update*: No obvious contact for this kind of thing on the main page, so I PMed the board admin. More (hopefully) soon!


----------



## vizcities (Jan 6, 2021)

According to PedalPCB, one pin of the Fasel inductor should go in the red zone and the other should go in the green. Hope this helps!


----------



## Cvoxdog (Jan 6, 2021)

Interesting. So the other 2 pins aren’t connected to anything?


----------



## Robert (Jan 6, 2021)

If you have a fasel that isn't lining up can you possibly measure the pin spacing?


----------



## Cvoxdog (Jan 7, 2021)

I put some small pieces of veto to extend the legs but they are about a quarter inch apart.


----------



## susie_1987 (Mar 16, 2021)

The fasel fits for sure


----------



## susie_1987 (Mar 16, 2021)

you are probably trying to put it into the furthest spaced holes instead of the red and green circled by another member


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 18, 2021)

Have you guys tried looking at Build Reports to see how other people did it?


----------

